# Seitz door lock problem and solution



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well ive finally got round to fixing and taking some pictures of a problem I encountered last year when travelling round Europe. The top closing mechanism on my habitation door broke which prevented me from been able to close the door! On the top and bottom mechanism there are 2 'bolts' which move up and down to lock into the fixings on the door frame.

When I removed the door inner plastic covering the spring had snapped which kept the bolts in position. I managed to make a temporary spring which worked fine and still worked to this day until I finally replaced it with a proper one.

TOP TIP, but a spare box of springs, cost me £7.99! See pics below

Photo4 is no spring on, photo5 is with the new spring on. Photo8 is my home made spring and photo10 is the box of new springs!

So if you ever haveany problems with these, its probably the spring has snapped.


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

missed a pic!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had a similar problem a couple of years ago.

The barrel of the lock became very sloppy and sometimes did not lock properly.

I added a second small spring to the linkage behind the lock and it has proved to be a permanent fix. Luckily I could do the repair at home and I am a hoarder of bits and pieces. There was a suitable spring in my collection.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Our previous van, a 2003 Burstner, had the exact same problem when it was about 5 years old. Our local Burstner dealer at that time took it into the workshop on a quiet day and fitted a new (stronger) spring f.o.c. You can guess who we went to for our next van after expecting to have to pay for the work.

Colin


----------

